# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  πιτάκι βρώμης με μέλι-καρύδια-μήλο-κανέλα

## kappadee

250 γρ. ασπραδι αυγου (5-6 ασπραδια)
50 γρ. βρωμη (3 κουταλιες της σουπας ΓΕΜΑΤΕΣ)
μισο ποτηρι νερο
30 γρ. καρυδια (μιση χουφτα)
μια κουταλια του γλυκου μελι
μισο μηλο
κανελα
χτυπαμε στο mixer τα ασπραδια με την βρωμη τα καρυδια και το νερο ετσι ωστε να γινει ενας αραιομενος χυλος (λιγο πιο αραιομενος απο τον χυλο για κρεπες).
βαζουμε το αντικολιτικο τιγανι να ζεσταθει. Χωρις λαδι.
ριχνουμε τοσο απο το μειγμα εως οτου καλυψει τον πατο του τιγανιου.
το καθε πιτακι γινεται σε λιγοτερο απο 1 λεπτο.. 
συνεχιζουμε με το υπολυπο του μειγματος (συνιθως βγαινουν 6-7 λεπτα πιτακια)
καθε πιτακι που βγαινει το πασπαλιζουμε με κανελα και σταζουμε λιγο απο το μελι (δεν ειναι αναγκη να αλειψουμε ολο το πιτακι με μελι, αλωστε εχουμε μονο ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου και δεν θα μας φτασει  :01. Razz: ). 
κοβουμε σε λεπτες ροδελες το μισο μηλο και το απλωνουμε σε μια απο τις ενδιαμεσες στρωσεις..
τωρα οσο για τις θερμιδες..
250γρ. ασπραδι = 150 θερμιδες
25γρ. προτεινη02γρ. υδατανθρακα0γρ. λιπαρα50γρ. βρωμη= 178 θερμιδες 
5γρ. προτεινη30γρ. υδατανθρακα04γρ. λιπος30 γρ. καρυδια = 155 θερμιδες
3γρ. προτεινη3γρ. υδατανθρακα17γρ. λιπαραμισο μηλο = 25 θερμιδες
0γρ. προτεινη6,5γρ. υδατανθρακα0,05γρ. λιπαρα* 

συνολο**: 508 θερμιδες
33γρ. προτεινη
40γρ. υδατανθρακα
21,5γρ. λιπαρα 
*αν εχω κανει καπου λαθος στις τιμες παρακαλω διορθωστε με!

----------


## thegravijia

ποση ωρα το ψηνεις>?
το μηλο πως γινεται?>

----------


## kappadee

> ποση ωρα το ψηνεις>?
> το μηλο πως γινεται?>


 ψηνω τα πιτακια στο τιγανι ενα-ενα. γυρω στο μισο λεπτο το ενα θελει μπορει και να τα παραλεω.
το μιλο φρεσκο το κοβεις χωρις περαιτερω διαδικασιες το βαζεις ενδιαμεσα και περνει γευση απο την κανελα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραίος ρε παίκτη,με ενδιαφερει η συνταγη σου γιατί εδω και αρκετα χρόνια τρωω βρωμη και έχει αρχίσει να με κουραζει,αυτες οι εναλλαγες είναι πολύ χρησιμες,φαίνεται και νόστιμη !! Μιαμ μιαμ  :01. Razz:

----------


## primordial

> 250 γρ. ασπραδι αυγου (5-6 ασπραδια)
> 50 γρ. βρωμη (3 κουταλιες της σουπας ΓΕΜΑΤΕΣ)
> μισο ποτηρι νερο
> 30 γρ. καρυδια (μιση χουφτα)
> μια κουταλια του γλυκου μελι
> μισο μηλο
> κανελα
> χτυπαμε στο mixer τα ασπραδια με την βρωμη τα καρυδια και το νερο ετσι ωστε να γινει ενας αραιομενος χυλος (λιγο πιο αραιομενος απο τον χυλο για κρεπες).
> βαζουμε το αντικολιτικο τιγανι να ζεσταθει. Χωρις λαδι.
> ...


 :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Μηλόπιτα δλδ...??? Super είναι... μου φαίνεται πως θα το δοκιμάσω πολύ σύντομα...!!!!

----------


## AVSS

Εγω κανω με τα ιδια υλικα αλλα το μηλο μεσα αλεσμενο και το ψηνω στο φουρνο.
Γινεται σαν κεικ,το κοβω σε κομματια και το βαζω στο ψυγειο ,ειναι πολυ ωραιο και κρυο και αν βαλεις το μηλο μεσα αλεσμενο δεν χρειαζεται κανενα αλλο γλυκαντικο γιατι βγαζει τη δικη του ζαχαρη που ειναι αρκετη  :03. Thumb up:  Για οποιον δεν εχει προβλημα να χασει κιλα μπορει να βαλει και μπανανα για ακομα πιο γλυκια γευση

----------


## polydeykis

ρε παιδια ωραία συνταγή αλλά στο φούρνο πόσην ώρα θέλει?

----------


## DrNio

Νοστιμότατο "θέμα" ξέθαψες!
Και ότι ήθελα εναλλακτικές στο πρωινό μου!
 :03. Bowdown: 

Νομίζω έχω και όλα τα υλικά..Ωχ τι έχει να γίνει αύριο! :01. Mr. Green: 

Εγώ σήμερα έκανα κάτι παρόμοιο στον φούρνο χρησιμοποιώντας ένα μικρό ταψί.
Έβαλα το πιτάκι βρώμης στον αέρα-γκριλ σε φουλ θερμοκρασία και μέσα σε πολύ λίγα λεπτά έγινε-ίσως λιγότερα και απο 5.
Απλά κοιτάζεις να πάρει χρώμα.
Κατα προτίμηση όχι μαύρο!
 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

για μενα ψηστε το μηλο στο φουρνο πρωτα για 10-15 λεπτα κ μετα βαλτε το οπως λεει το παλικαρι του οποιου η συνταγουλα τα σπασε.τωρα ειμαι σε αρμυρη φαση εγω.φτιαχνω πατατακια βρωμης.σημερα εφτιαξα με σαλτσα ντοματας ριγανη δυοσμο κ σκορδο.μεσογειακο.σορυ για το οφ..αλλα οταν μιλαμε για μασα.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Babis Stinson

Σήμερα έφτιαξα κι εγώ πρώτη φορά το μηλοπιτάκι βρώμης με μέλι, μήλο και κανέλα.
Ε Ξ Α Ι Ρ Ε Τ Ι Κ Ο . . . !

Κάθε φορά μάλλον έτσι θα το φτιάχνω, σκέτο είναι σχεδόν άγευστο..
Μπράβο παιδιά για τις προτάσεις - δημιουργίες σας! 

Αλήθεια, σεφ στο forum υπάρχουν? Μήπως μας δώσουν ακόμα πιο εξεζητημένες θρεπτικές συνταγές.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Babis Stinson

Σήμερα για δοκιμή πρόσθεσα και ταχίνι στο μείγμα, η αλήθεια είναι το πικρίζει λίγο αλλά και πάλι η γεύση είναι πολύ καλή. :01. Smile:

----------


## TToni Shark

> για μενα ψηστε το μηλο στο φουρνο πρωτα για 10-15 λεπτα κ μετα βαλτε το οπως λεει το παλικαρι του οποιου η συνταγουλα τα σπασε.τωρα ειμαι σε αρμυρη φαση εγω.φτιαχνω πατατακια βρωμης.σημερα εφτιαξα με σαλτσα ντοματας ριγανη δυοσμο κ σκορδο.μεσογειακο.σορυ για το οφ..αλλα οταν μιλαμε για μασα....


Το έχω δοκιμάσει τα σπάει :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## xrisbud

πολύ καλή συνταγή του παρλιάρου με βρώμη και μπανάνα. Παραθέτω το link με το video από την εκπομπή του mega.
http://www.megatv.com/glykesalximies...&pubid=2136883 

copy paste στον browser σας.

μπορέιτε να την παραλλάξετε, π.χ. ανί για φουντούκια εγώ βάζω φυστίκια και καθόλου ζάχαρη. την επόμενη φορά θα προσθέσω λίγα αποξυραμένα φρουτάκια  :01. Wink:  yummy

----------


## iroNMike1995

Τα έκανα όλα χαρτί και καλαμάρι..
Ρίχνω το μείγμα στο τηγάνι περιμένω..και όχι μόνο κόλισε αλλά έγινε και αφρός.
Τέλος πάντων πλένω το τηγάνι και δοκιμάζω 2η φορά..
Αποτέλεσμα = Καθάριζα την κουζίνα 10 ώρες και ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΟ ΚΕΦΙ ΜΕ ΤOYΣ ΚΡΟΚΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΕΡΟΧΥΤΙ!

ΧΑ-ΧΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## rey1989

@iroNMike1995

το τηγάνι είχε κάψει καλά πριν ρίξεις το μείγμα? ήταν αντικολιτικό ? το πιτάκι το άφησες μερικά λεπτά μέχρι να ξεκολλήσει μόνο του πριν δοκιμάσεις να το γυρίσεις?  :01. Wink: 

 αυτό που έπαθες το πάθαινα κάθε φορά μέχρι να καταλάβω τον τρόπο και πλέον βγαίνει τέλειο.  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> πολύ καλή συνταγή του παρλιάρου με βρώμη και μπανάνα. Παραθέτω το link με το video από την εκπομπή του mega.
> http://www.megatv.com/glykesalximies...&pubid=2136883 
> 
> copy paste στον browser σας.
> 
> μπορέιτε να την παραλλάξετε, π.χ. ανί για φουντούκια εγώ βάζω φυστίκια και καθόλου ζάχαρη. την επόμενη φορά θα προσθέσω λίγα αποξυραμένα φρουτάκια  yummy


κ με το βουτηρο τι παιζει?καλα ολο το χειμωνα με τετοια θα τη βγαζω δε παιζονται.ερωτηση.η μπανανα ομως δεν χανει καποια συστατικα με αυτο το τροπο?

----------

